# CA structural legacy exam results



## dukepe (Jan 17, 2012)

anyone else is waiting? I guess I will pass, only need to get 200 out of 400 correct to pass, right?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope that you pass, I truely do. But getting even 50% right is a tall order on that exam.

With that said, my sources are telling me that the CA legacy results are out......


----------



## dukepe (Feb 1, 2012)

CA legacy exam results were released on January 31, I checked the online database

almost 100 new numbers were added from 5655 to 5740, and I'm one of them.

this is my first try, I'm happy I passed.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ipswitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Congratulations! I hope to be a CA SE myself.


----------



## SE to be (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a question for dukepe, this legacy exam was for the guys who have passed old "structural II" and could not pass the California exam, how that was your first try??? From 86 ( you mentioned 100) only 36 were passed that exam and others, I think got it by comity.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 1, 2012)

^^The Legacy exam is the actual California Structural exam. It is a CA written exam similar to the WA SE3.

Also, the only way to get this exam by comity is to take the NCEES SE exam in 2012, pass the NCEES SE exam and another CA written exam, or to pass the WA SE3.


----------



## bmc846 (Feb 2, 2012)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^The Legacy exam is the actual California Structural exam. It is a CA written exam similar to the WA SE3.
> 
> Also, the only way to get this exam by comity is to take the NCEES SE exam in 2012, pass the NCEES SE exam and another CA written exam, or to pass the WA SE3.


Kevo,

I as a little confused by you last statement. Maybe you can help me out and others that may be in the situation as I have been unable to directly contact the CA board (or get a return call).

I passed the SEI in fall of 2009 for my TX PE, passed the CA state specfiic exams in fall of 2010 for my CA CE, passed the NCEES vertical portion in fall of 2011, and retake the NCEES SE lateral portion in spring of 2012 (not being able to use the SERM and Lindeburg books in IL rocked my world on test day and should have been better prepared). I was under the assumption that after passing the lateral portion of the NCEES SE that I would only be required to submit my CA SE references and wait out my 3 year grace period to submit my application for CA SE in fall of 2013. In short, are my assumption correct or do I have additional exams that my family will get to suffer through?


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 2, 2012)

bmc,

You are in a somewhat tough situation. According to CA state law, an additional CA written exam is no longer required for people taking the 2012 NCEES SE exam.

Take a look at this PDF: http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/message_for_california_se_applicants.pdf

You have half of the exam passed in 2011 and (knock on wood) the other portion passed in 2012. I don't think that I can give you any advice on this. You should discuss this with the board, but sometimes this is easier said than done.

I certainly hope that you won't need to take any additional exams.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 2, 2012)

Is the SERM and Lindeburg rule only in Illinois? If it's nation-wide, I'm screwed! I already have read all the NCEES rules and didn't find anything on this rule. Thanks!


----------



## bmc846 (Feb 2, 2012)

McEngr said:


> Is the SERM and Lindeburg rule only in Illinois? If it's nation-wide, I'm screwed! I already have read all the NCEES rules and didn't find anything on this rule. Thanks!


It is not listed on the NCEES requirements so I believe it is only IL. They have additional requirements through their independent testing agency. I only took it there because I knew they offered an SE and I thought it would be like any other state. Now I'm stuck halfway done with them.

Thank you for the reply Kevo.

Congratulations to dukepe on the new license. I did not intend to hijack your thread.


----------



## dukepe (Feb 3, 2012)

To " SE to be",

Your question:

I have a question for dukepe, this legacy exam was for the guys who have passed old "structural II" and could not pass the California exam, how that was your first try??? From 86 ( you mentioned 100) only 36 were passed that exam and others, I think got it by comity. 

Here is what I did,

2006, passed CA 8 hour civil exam, seismic and survey exam ( got CA civil license )

2007, passed SE II in State of Arizona ( got AZ structural license )

2011, I applied to take the CA SE III exam, I do get the SE II by comity, but never took CA SE III before.


----------

